# editors/koffice-kde4 fails



## asavah (Jun 17, 2012)

```
portmaster -m -DFORCE_PKG_REGISTER editors/koffice-kde4

===>>> Port directory: /usr/ports/editors/koffice-kde4

===>>> Gathering distinfo list for installed ports

===>>> Launching 'make checksum' for editors/koffice-kde4 in background
===>>> Gathering dependency list for editors/koffice-kde4 from ports

===>>> The dependency for databases/postgresql-libpqxx30
       seems to be handled by postgresql-libpqxx-3.0.2

===>>> Initial dependency check complete for editors/koffice-kde4

===>>> Starting build for editors/koffice-kde4 <<<===

===>>> All dependencies are up to date

===>  Cleaning for koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6

===>  License check disabled, port has not defined LICENSE
===>  Found saved configuration for koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6
===>  Extracting for koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for KDE/koffice-2.3.3.tar.bz2.
===>  Patching for koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6
===>  Applying FreeBSD patches for koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e '/^update_xdg_mimetypes/d; /SharedMimeInfo/d'  /usr/ports/editors/koffice-kde4/work/koffice-2.3.3/krita/plugins/formats/ora/CMakeLists.txt
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e 's|/usr/X11R6|/usr/local|'  /usr/ports/editors/koffice-kde4/work/koffice-2.3.3/cmake/modules/FindGLEW.cmake
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e 's|/opt/local|/usr/local|'  /usr/ports/editors/koffice-kde4/work/koffice-2.3.3/cmake/modules/FindImageMagick.cmake
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e 's|/usr/include|/usr/local/include|'  /usr/ports/editors/koffice-kde4/work/koffice-2.3.3/cmake/modules/FindWPD.cmake
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on package: eigen>=2.0.b3 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on package: gmm++>=3.0.4 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/libpqxx.a - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libQtCore.so - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/moc-qt4 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/qt4/libphonon.so - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/qt3to4 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/qmake-qt4 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/rcc - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/uic3 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/uic-qt4 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/automoc4 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on file: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkdecore.so.7 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on file: /usr/local/kde4/lib/libkpimutils.so.5 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on package: kde4-shared-mime-info>=0 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/cmake - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on shared library: boost_thread.4 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on shared library: qca.2 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on shared library: GraphicsMagick++.1 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on shared library: IlmImf.6 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on shared library: exiv2.10 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on shared library: jpeg.11 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on shared library: kdcraw.20 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on shared library: lcms2.2 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on shared library: wpg-0.2 - found
===>   koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6 depends on shared library: png.6 - not found
===>    Verifying install for png.6 in /usr/ports/graphics/png
===>   Returning to build of koffice-kde4-2.3.3_6
Error: shared library "png.6" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/koffice-kde4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/editors/koffice-kde4.

===>>> make failed for editors/koffice-kde4
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> editors/koffice-kde4
```

I see that the port depends on png.6 which AFAIK is an older version of the libpng library, which is nowhere to be found on my system.


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD nxt.kv36.loc 9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Fri Jun 15 00:37:53 EEST 2012     
root@nxt.kv36.loc:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/HOME  amd64
```


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 17, 2012)

Read /usr/ports/UPDATING



> ```
> 20120531:
> AFFECTS: users of editors/koffice-kde4
> AUTHOR: [email]kde@FreeBSD.org[/email]
> ...


----------



## asavah (Jun 18, 2012)

*T*hank you, my bad, I run a couple of freebsd FreeBSD servers, but I usually forget about reading UPDATING.

*kicks his dumb self


----------

